# Google- ELIZABETH SMOOTS | Demystifying Premenstrual Syndrome - Kitsap Sun



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">ELIZABETH SMOOTS | Demystifying Premenstrual *Syndrome*Kitsap Sun, United StatesThose that may get worse include migraines, seizures, *irritable bowel syndrome*, asthma, chronic fatigue *syndrome* and allergies. I encourage a medical evaluation to determine if your symptoms are actually caused by PMS. 5. Fiction. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

